# [Belgian NR] 5x5x5 1:46.59 single by Jimmy Coll



## TobiasDaneels (Sep 9, 2008)

He could get very good if trains more on this cube.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 9, 2008)

Jimmy *COLL*!

Looks like 5x5 is getting too extreme.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 10, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Jimmy *COLL*!
> 
> Looks like 5x5 is getting too extreme.



Awesome solve, awesome last name!
Anyone named OLL, AUF, ...?


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 10, 2008)

I think that 5x5 is getting extreme because the V-Cube 5's are out .


----------



## Ton (Sep 10, 2008)

Yew V-cube is fine , but I had to replace my competition cube in this competition because the core is already wear down after 2 months -it popped and locked - Well a new core helps a lot . So you better have 2 V-cubes one only used for competition.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 10, 2008)

The V5 is definitely the best 5^3. It's no surprise times are getting better with it.
Mine is also 2 months old and still very good. Ton, you probably had no luck.
(And Jimmy has promised that someday he would learn COLL just for fun. )


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 10, 2008)

since i have got a v5 my times have dropped a lot, but i can see what you mean ton, i'm not sure how long mine will last, it's popping quite a bit now


----------



## Crazycubemom (Sep 10, 2008)

Jimmy is BACK !!!, very COLL ooopss very COOL


----------

